# i need help with the 350z



## danieljephcott (Apr 29, 2004)

my dads got a new nissan 350z and every now and then he takes my car out and leaves the keys for the 350z. i tried to start it and nothings happening so what am i doing wrong i need to take this car for a spin.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

danieljephcott said:


> my dads got a new nissan 350z and every now and then he takes my car out and leaves the keys for the 350z. i tried to start it and nothings happening so what am i doing wrong i need to take this car for a spin.


What are you doing wrong?... the first thing is your messing with your dads Z..

Stay away from your dads car!...lol


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

If it is manual transmission, try pushing the clutch in.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

This just screams "Something bad is going to happen". If you don't know how to start it, you have no biz driving it. This is just my 2 cents but, do what you want.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

danieljephcott said:


> my dads got a new nissan 350z and every now and then he takes my car out and leaves the keys for the 350z. i tried to start it and nothings happening so what am i doing wrong i need to take this car for a spin.


 Maybe your dad is smart and inhibiting the starter so you cant start it. Maybe he is setting you up. But really DONT take your dads car out with out his permission. You will get in loads of trouble. And since I am getting this feeling you are not of age to drive just think of what happens if you drive it and wreck it or get caught by the cops. You will get in serious crap. I know you are just some retarded kid who has no common sense but come on if it is a stick and you cant start it then you cant drive it because you don't know how to drive a stick. Now grow up and wait a few years to drive it when you are legal. And you have to know how to drive a stick to drive the car. Youll just stall it out at which point your dad will come out with a shotgun and blow your stupid face off.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thats a real funny question but you didnt have to be so hard on the kid.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

danifilth said:


> thats a real funny question but you didnt have to be so hard on the kid.


what if it was your 13 year old trying to get your 350Z out of the garage?....lol


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

well I dont really believe he is 13 considering he said his dad takes his car out sometimes but now that I think about it it is kinda fish because any other 16 year old kid would have started an E-Fight already not to mention why would his dad take his car when there is a 350Z in the garage?But anyhow that guy above me tried to tear a new asshole on the kid and I didnt think it was necessary.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is best to scare someone. I was only trying to help. I have seen to many people hurt by this kind of stuff. I had a friend back in the day whose older brother stole his moms sebring for a night when he was only 14. It ended with his brother hitting another car and getting the other people injured. Lets just say the legal repercussions are heavy and it will be his dad paying out the ass if something bad happens. Now you are jumping on me for telling this kid why not to do it. I was not harsh I told him he was stupid but harsh is what the law does to you if you do something like that.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> It is best to scare someone. I was only trying to help. I have seen to many people hurt by this kind of stuff. I had a friend back in the day whose older brother stole his moms sebring for a night when he was only 14. It ended with his brother hitting another car and getting the other people injured. Lets just say the legal repercussions are heavy and it will be his dad paying out the ass if something bad happens. Now you are jumping on me for telling this kid why not to do it. I was not harsh I told him he was stupid but harsh is what the law does to you if you do something like that.


Yes... when he crashes his dad's car and the insurance company fails to pay for the vehicle because the driver wasn't insured... it would suck if he got injured... insurance bills can add up QUICK!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sorry for sounding rude I just thought that not replying to the thread would have been better than calling names but I see what you were getting at.Therefore I apologize.I didnt see that far into the future and like I had said earlier I believed the kid was 16 or 17 but I wasnt going to aid him in starting his dads car by no means.Im sorry


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Its all cool. I am pretty sure though the kid might not be of age. I had friends who got their cars before they were 16 (or 18 matters where they lived). I just don't want to see anything bad happen. Also James think of what happens if you wreck with out a license. Just because my friends bro wasn't an adult didn't mean he didn't get into trouble his license was alot harder to get (plus if I remeber correctly he couldn't drive until he was 17) also insurance raped him when he did get to drive and they raped his parents after the wreck.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Its all cool. I am pretty sure though the kid might not be of age. I had friends who got their cars before they were 16 (or 18 matters where they lived). I just don't want to see anything bad happen. Also James think of what happens if you wreck with out a license. Just because my friends bro wasn't an adult didn't mean he didn't get into trouble his license was alot harder to get (plus if I remeber correctly he couldn't drive until he was 17) also insurance raped him when he did get to drive and they raped his parents after the wreck.


Yeah exactly, congratulations to driving at 25... Maybe if you thought more before you took a joy ride you would have learned to drive much earlier...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys are getting too serious for this thread-- go back to calling that kid a dipshit! THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL JAMESZ!!!!! Dude, if that was my kid- I would have his balls hanging in a jar in the garage on the wall!!! I did that once (took my moms car out) and she never caught me, but what stopped me from doing it again was the thought of her finding out! Thinking about how badly she would physically beat my ass wasnt a nice thought- plus think of how much trouble Parents in general get in b/c of stuff like that!


----------

